# Benelli Vinci vs. Super Black Eagle II



## Snapper Snatcher (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok guys, I'm buying a new shotgun and have it nailed down to these two. It will be used primarily for skeet, sporting clays, dove huntin, duck huntin, and the occasional quail. I have shot the SBE II and like it. I am curious if anyone has the Vinci yet, any problems or issues? I am a little bit weary of buying a brand new design as it may not have all the bugs worked out yet. Any advice of experiences with either one of these models is appreciated.


----------



## texasfisherman (Mar 9, 2007)

I have the SBEII and my brother has the Vinci. You can't go wrong with either. The SBEII has a longer barrel which I like and a more classic shotgun look and feel. It will also chamber 3 1/2s. 
The Vinci is still a killer though. Swings very, very, very fast so if you want to be the first guy on the birds I'd say take it. Plus, 3" shells are plenty for ducks so the lighter gun may be more optimal for quail and dove hunting.
Congrats, you'll enjoy either one.


----------



## CostaDelTejas (Jul 6, 2009)

If you're "weary" of new designs then get the SBEII, can't get a much more proven design than that. 

Like the the other guy said, Vinci only shoots up to 3", but you didn't list goose hunting so 3" should be fine.

My advice: Go to a store that has both and compare them side by side. Buy the one that fits/points for YOU the best. They aren't the same gun. Different stock, grip, and forearm, etc. Personally, I like the feel of a SBE over the Vinci. But try 'em both on and go with what fits.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Have you tried a Winchester Sx3 or a Browning Maxus? Both are amazing guns and weigh less and kick less than a Benellie inertia driven system. If you are set on benelli then the only way to really pick would be to ask yourself if you can live without the ability to shoot a 3.5" shell. I have shot both guns and I liked the Vinci better for weight and recoil but I could never own it since it won't shoot 3.5" shells. Benelli is not seeing the sales they hoped they would see with the Vinci because people don't want to own a gun that doesn't shoot all three sizes of 12 ga. shells since every other top end semi auto will.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I've got no comlaints about my Vinci.


----------

